# Here is my new nano!! (3/09/06)



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

I just finnished putting this together. It is 4x4x5 acrylic box whic works out to 0.35 gallons, or 1.31 Liters. 

Substrate - Flourite
Plants - Hairgrass & Glosso
Lighting - 15 watt incandesant desk lamp

Please let me know what you think!!



















Thanks
Mike


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

I think next time you should put a ruler next to it not a coin...what is that coin anyway...? LOL :flick:

Yeah looks nice...any fish? Maybe you can torture a betta/fighter by putting it in there and then putting a mirror next to it...Ahhh ha hah etc.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

Stealthy Ninja said:


> I think next time you should put a ruler next to it not a coin...what is that coin anyway...? LOL :flick:


That's a quarter celebrating the People's Republic of Massachusetts. Being from Hong Kong, I would think you'd know more about Communist states!


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

Hmm... 

Anywho...

The tank isn't bad. I'm diggin it. Though I don't really like that white rock on the right.

:icon_eek: 

If the left one stays and the right one goes, IMO it might look better. But it's just an opinion. But it's looking good Spud.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks like a beanie container to me. I used to have a whole bunch of these when I was breeding bettas.



Stealthy Ninja said:


> Yeah looks nice...any fish? Maybe you can torture a betta/fighter by putting it in there and then putting a mirror next to it...Ahhh ha hah etc.


lol...HEY! What's wrong this?


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

looks good, i agree about removing the right rock. 

Also, does the incandescent light put out lots of heat? Keep your eye on that issue. . ..


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

why remove the right rock? if it's because it looks abit polished or clean or smooth then technically it should be fine as the water would wash it over and over and grind it down like you find pebbles. I think the tank looks great, nice going.


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks for the comments!! I may get a few more of these, they were 1.50 at my local craft store!! The quarter was there just to give some sense of size!! I haven't decided if there will be any fish, it is kinda small, maybe a few Endlers fry or something of similar size.
The light does put off some heat, but I don't think it is enough to worry about.


----------



## Plantasia (Jan 11, 2006)

Awww, I think it's cute. Are you putting any shrimp in there?


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

The white rock is like a sore thumb. First of all it does not match the other rock or even color in the substrate. Therefore it gives the impression it is not in a natural setting. As for the comment of being washed over and over and naturally polished, there is no other rocks that are similar. The rock next to it should also be polished but it is not. A very unnatural rock placement.

As for the rest waiting to see it after a bit of growing.


----------



## banderbe (Oct 10, 2005)

Canoe2Can said:


> That's a quarter celebrating the People's Republic of Massachusetts. Being from Hong Kong, I would think you'd know more about Communist states!


LOL!! Good comments!!


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

aquaphish said:


> The white rock is like a sore thumb. First of all it does not match the other rock or even color in the substrate. Therefore it gives the impression it is not in a natural setting. As for the comment of being washed over and over and naturally polished, there is no other rocks that are similar. The rock next to it should also be polished but it is not. A very unnatural rock placement.
> 
> As for the rest waiting to see it after a bit of growing.


alright, alright dont get your knickers in a twist.. sheesh..  

The tank is cool, stick some shrimp in or some endlers/minnows but only like 2-4. Shrimp is best. The rock does kinda' look abit unnatural, perhaps try find a smaller rock the same as the large one.


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

Canoe2Can said:


> That's a quarter celebrating the People's Republic of Massachusetts. Being from Hong Kong, I would think you'd know more about Communist states!



One country, two systems.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Livebearer101 said:


> alright, alright dont get your knickers in a twist.. sheesh..
> 
> The tank is cool, stick some shrimp in or some endlers/minnows but only like 2-4. Shrimp is best. The rock does kinda' look abit unnatural, perhaps try find a smaller rock the same as the large one.


There is nothing wrong with the tank itself. It is the rocks!!! I would get a Dwarf Puffer for this one. I got one the several weeks ago and they are really neat little fish. Be prepaired to feed it lots of small snails.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

With such a tiny tank it is difficult to get an effective aquascape. In fact any aquascape is impressive. Leave the rock where it is should it please you. It's damn near impossible to have a "good" aquascape in a tank I could drink with one swig.


----------



## fish man 101 (Feb 15, 2005)

wow .. that is small ..makes that flourite look like boulders..lol


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> With such a tiny tank it is difficult to get an effective aquascape. In fact any aquascape is impressive. Leave the rock where it is should it please you. It's damn near impossible to have a "good" aquascape in a tank I could drink with one swig.


Let me clarify myself. The large rock looks great. It is the small white rock that looks out of place. It doe not match the other rock or any color in the substrate. I think I mentioned this before.:icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf 

BTW. In response to your sig. There are weapons of mass distruction in Iraq. They carry a red and white stripped flag with lots of little stars on a blue field. And they are creating mass distruction every day they stay.


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

aquaphish said:


> BTW. In response to your sig. There are weapons of mass distruction in Iraq. They carry a red and white stripped flag with lots of little stars on a blue field. And they are creating mass distruction every day they stay.



Dude, be careful we don't want this thread shut down...


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

Chuck Norris might roundhouse kick this thread...


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 29, 2002)

Wow, thanks for turning my thread about one of my tanks into a place for your political discussions.

I Appreciate that!!!


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

mshaeffer I am sry for there actions but any way back on topic how long do you run you light? Also what are you future plans for the tank now more plants or any thing living?


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

Canoe2Can said:


> That's a quarter celebrating the People's Republic of Massachusetts. Being from Hong Kong, I would think you'd know more about Communist states!



LMAO! Omg. too funny


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

aquaphish said:


> Let me clarify myself. The large rock looks great. It is the small white rock that looks out of place. It doe not match the other rock or any color in the substrate. I think I mentioned this before.:icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf
> 
> BTW. In response to your sig. There are weapons of mass distruction in Iraq. They carry a red and white stripped flag with lots of little stars on a blue field. And they are creating mass distruction every day they stay.


OOOPPPSSSS!!!! Iam right again!!!! The WMD's are at work again today!!!

Now lets see some more pictures of this neat little tank.

I will not post any more political truths in this thread any more.


----------



## clerk (Mar 13, 2006)

The nano tank looks good.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Canoe2Can said:


> That's a quarter celebrating the People's Republic of Massachusetts. Being from Hong Kong, I would think you'd know more about Communist states!


Massachusetts is a Commonwealth, not a peoples republic (that'd be Minnesota, remember Governor "The Body" J.V.). 'Communism' is reserved for home owners associations, something you find in states where knowing what County you live in is as important as what town or city. 

Nice tank btw, I have to agree that the small white rock is jarring, but hey, you might not beable to see it once the plants grow in.


----------



## Cheese Sandwich (Mar 20, 2006)

Stealthy Ninja said:


> One country, two systems.


:icon_lol:


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

SCMurphy said:


> Massachusetts is a Commonwealth, not a peoples republic (that'd be Minnesota, remember Governor "The Body" J.V.). 'Communism' is reserved for home owners associations, something you find in states where knowing what County you live in is as important as what town or city.
> 
> Nice tank btw, I have to agree that the small white rock is jarring, but hey, you might not beable to see it once the plants grow in.


Well I was not going to instill any more political truths in this thread but since it was continued by a moderator... Comunisim can be found in the white house under the name of Political Conservitism. So conservitive that we are being stripped from our original Constitutional Rights. But that is what happens when you get a little shrub, of excuse me a little bush, in the most powerful position in the world that has family history directly related to the Comunist party.

Oh I'm from CA where there is a Govenator, Terminator, excuse me a Governer that also has family ties to the Communist party. And this movie star gone political governer was supported by the little shrub that is in the white house. I just wonder why a decendent of a communist will support another decendent of a communist.

Another political truth.

Another political truth.


----------

